# Japnese imports.



## Bilaal_malik (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi .
I was once told that skylines in japan are dirt cheap. Like 500-600 pounds i was wondering weather it would bve worth buying one from over their and importing it here. What do u all think and is it pheasable or just complete BS.
tHANX bYE


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Complete bull. But then ever Skyline is a 1000bhp.:thumbsup:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

hodgie said:


> Complete bull. But then ever Skyline is a 1000bhp.:thumbsup:


Are they not a thousand bhp then? Shit, I wondered why mine felt a bit slow.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

All you need to do is disconnect a wire to the ECU and they put out 1,000. Do a search, it's been covered many times before...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Bilaal_malik said:


> Hi .
> I was once told that skylines in japan are dirt cheap. Like 500-600 pounds i was wondering weather it would bve worth buying one from over their and importing it here. What do u all think and is it pheasable or just complete BS.
> tHANX bYE


Possible even likely...............

As long you want an early 4 door non turbo R32 and can drive it in Japan


----------

